# Off to Spain



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi from Clipper
Im off in me New Hymer 614 to Spain I plan to use Aires in France and then travel along the south coast off Spain as far as Marbella any suggestions on good camp sites on the spanish coast.
The Hymer I imported from Germany it has the Fiat auto gearbox and I am very pleased with it nothing like the old autos.
I also imported 2 Tomos mopeds from Holland


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clipper.

Good luck with your trip.When do you go?
What is your proposed route through France or are you taking the long ferry route to get to Spain.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wish you a safe and exciting trip and please give my regards to the French Police at the Spanish border. They may remember me.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bosley, 

We are off to France and Spain too - it was supposed to be next week but now we are having to hang on a while to fix our motorhome which was viciously assaulted by a ford focus ..... bummer eh! Only cosmetic though thank God  

When we finally get out there, we may be travelling the same road as we intend to head south as fast as possible to find some sun!

Leigh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I thought you had already gone Wurzy. Still, only a week to go.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> and please give my regards to the French Police at the Spanish border. They may remember me.


It's not you, they remember, Pusser - it was that festering bog of yours!

When are you having "The Pong-mobile" upgraded? I presume house prices in your area will then start to rise? 

Barry


----------



## territo (May 1, 2005)

*Travel to Spain*

 I shall be off to Spain on 30 September for a few months. I will be travelling up the Loire towards its source and then going down to the French Mediterranean coast near Agde before heading south towards Malaga. If anyone can recommend good camp sites or any other useful information I would be grateful.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I thought you had already gone Wurzy. Still, only a week to go.


Hi Pusser, A week - I wish. Tis taking at least 6 to 8 weeks to get the parts .... i'm right narked!

Only have intermittent access to internet so my comments are now few and far between ... missing me?!!

Leigh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes indeed I iz. I really did think you were supping John Collins on some palm leaf caressed white sandy beach with clear blue sea tickling your toes .. but sounds like you still got your wellies on. What sort of parts do you need that take so long to get?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi an bye clipper, and YES Wurz i did miss you, welcome back, but have a good time when you go>


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi those off to Spain

living in Alhaurin El Grande, over the hills/mounts just north of Malaga I would be of assist if I can.

You probably already know that there is not much in the way of sites off the coast. Nice one near Ronda and at El Chorro lakes (Bril). The site near Calahonda, on the left going west is very busy over the winter (it was full last Xmas). Carry on on the 340 towards Marbella and the one on the right is nearly always half empty, just some full timers.

Inland you can Wild Camp with no probs. I do so most weekends. I have even used the Feria (Fair) grounds most towns have for the odd overnight.......and it can feel odd!!

I am in Morocco 18-26th Oct but other than that mail me and we could meet up.


----------

